# **HELP!!** PikiStrips Question - I want to post pics!!



## lp318lp (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey Ladies,

If you use PikiStrips, I really need some guidance as to how I can post pic into a thread and my siggy.  Can you help?

Thanks,
me~


----------



## genesis132 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi! i'll try to answer your question. Once you create your pikistrip. Save it to your computer. Then when you edit your signature, there's an option to upload a picture,,,just click the browse button and navigate to the location that you saved your picture on your desktop.  I hope this helps, you can pm me if you have add'l questions. 
gen


----------



## lp318lp (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks, Genesis132!

I'll try and see if it works!

Thanks, again!
me~


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jul 5, 2008)

I tried it, deleted my other text and STILL have a micro strip below.  What's up with that?


----------



## discobiscuits (Jul 5, 2008)

From another thread:



jenniferohjenny said:


> MOOK is really good w/ stuff like this. She will probably be in here in 3...2....1...to add screen shots w/ instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Allandra (Jul 12, 2008)

Can someone tell me how to delete pictures that I uploaded in my Pikistrip gallery?  It's been acting up on me all day.


----------



## Allandra (Jul 12, 2008)

.  .  .


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jul 13, 2008)

Bumping too!


----------



## Allandra (Jul 13, 2008)

I know someone must know.  Come on folks.


----------



## makeupgirl (Dec 13, 2009)

Hello,

I'm trying to load my pikistrips and it's coming up as invalid file.  Is this a normal thing or am I doing something wrong.  I've copy the bb code from the site and paste it into the insert code from other website place but still receiving the invalid code error msg.  Pls help.


----------



## msdeevee (Dec 13, 2009)

I wish they had this mess outlined somewhere "for dummies" cause I've been trying to put up pics for a week and can't seem to do it  

I feel like the biggest dweeb since PeeWee Herman!!


----------



## makeupgirl (Dec 13, 2009)

msdeevee said:


> I wish they had this mess outlined somewhere "for dummies" cause I've been trying to put up pics for a week and can't seem to do it
> 
> I feel like the biggest dweeb since PeeWee Herman!!


 
I still had problems with it even when I tried it on my sister's computer.  What I finally had to do was copy and paste the pikistrip to my computer and then upload up and then post it to the siggy.  It's weird that the code I put in was still invalid file but I'm glad I was able to upload it like a pic.  

You're right they should outlined this somewhere.


----------

